# Come with me and visit the London city lights this year 2021...



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

here we are again in Oxford street and Regents street  and surrounds where our Main Christmas lights displays are every year.... 2021...


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 14, 2021)

What a treat that would be, if only I had wings.


----------

